# Cell Phone Symphony



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not EMS but funny! If someone already posted this I cant find it.

Wouldn't this be fun?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-LKbCGV8aH4&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-LKbCGV8aH4&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it worked in the preview.

Umm......try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKbCGV8aH4&feature=channel

If someone can imbed the vid. help!:wacko:


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKbCGV8aH4[/YOUTUBE]

I THINK this will work


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2009)

How you do dat?:unsure: 

Thanks!


----------

